# An 11-year-old boy is Florida's youngest person to die from Covid-19 complications



## Robert59 (Jul 6, 2020)

An 11-year-old boy from Miami-Dade County has died from Covid-19 complications, according to the Florida Department of Health, making him the youngest person in the state of Florida to die from the disease. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/03/health/florida-11-year-old-boy-covid-death/index.html


----------



## Don M. (Jul 6, 2020)

In the early stages of this virus, it seemed that the elderly in nursing homes were taking the biggest hits.  Now, in recent weeks, the average age is coming down substantially.....probably due to the bar/beach gatherings among those who think they are "immune".  If these younger people have families, they will quite likely pass this virus to their children.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2020)

At least this time, they were honest:
"The boy had severe underlying health conditions, the health department told CNN."


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> An 11-year-old boy from Miami-Dade County has died from Covid-19 complications, according to the Florida Department of Health, making him the youngest person in the state of Florida to die from the disease.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/03/health/florida-11-year-old-boy-covid-death/index.html


 Such a short life.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> At least this time, they were honest:
> "The boy had severe underlying health conditions, the health department told CNN."


And that makes it better somehow? Until covid those conditions were managed. Now he's dead so what's your point? Pretty much everyone has some kind of "underlying" condition whether we know it or not.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> And that makes it better somehow? Until covid those conditions were managed. Now he's dead so what's your point? Pretty much everyone has some kind of "underlying" condition whether we know it or not.


That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## win231 (Jul 7, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> And that makes it better somehow? Until covid those conditions were managed. Now he's dead so what's your point? Pretty much everyone has some kind of "underlying" condition whether we know it or not.


It depends on the severity of the underlying condition.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 7, 2020)

Poor kid. Rest in Peace.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 7, 2020)

So sad, and as are all the deaths from Covid, but it still is a heartache to know so many in this vast world, and including the very
young are not surviving this horrible virus


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 7, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> And that makes it better somehow? Until covid those conditions were managed. Now he's dead so what's your point? Pretty much everyone has some kind of "underlying" condition whether we know it or not.


"
Pretty much everyone has some kind of "underlying" condition whether we know it or not."

True. My DIL in Oregon told me they all had strong immune systems and no health problems so I shouldn't be worried about them!  Really???  I replied, a lot of unknown health conditions show up upon autopsy!


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> It depends on the severity of the underlying condition.


Does it though? I mean no matter the condition, if the person is alive they're managing it. Then they get covid and it does whatever it does to worsen that condition. To me that's a covid death. He was alive before covid and now he's not. now if we're talking about somebody already in hospice or something , maybe that's different.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

What I don't get is the latest is 1.) young people getting the virus 2.) then the schools reopen in the Fall. 3.) We hear indoors is the worst environment. 4.) The kids come home home to their families and transfer what they may have picked up to the air in their homes. Make sense?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What I don't get is the latest is 1.) young people getting the virus 2.) then the schools reopen in the Fall. 3.) We hear indoors is the worst environment. 4.) The kids come home home to their families and transfer what they may have picked up to the air in their homes. Make sense?


Exactly.  This is why most teachers - and most parents - are against "business as usual" reopenings.  I predict a lot of kids will be home schooled this fall.  A LOT.  Like 25%.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Exactly.  This is why most teachers - and most parents - are against "business as usual" reopenings.  I predict a lot of kids will be home schooled this fall.  A LOT.  Like 25%.


Yep. Common sense should rule.
From what I’ve read kids are not only doing great at school but kids who couldn’t afford computers are being supplied with one by the government so they’re learning the education they need and learning computer skills which they’ll use regardless . Not only that they figure this type of education is saving money which could be used elsewhere.  I’m not saying it’s ideal but that’s  it’s working well so far.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yep. Common sense should rule.
> From what I’ve read kids are not only doing great at school but kids who couldn’t afford computers are being supplied with one by the government so they’re learning the education they need and learning computer skills which they’ll use regardless . Not only that they figure this type of education is saving money which could be used elsewhere.  I’m not saying it’s ideal but that’s  it’s working well so far.


On line learning is working better in some school systems than others, and in some families better than others.  The gap will likely widen between good students and those who are barely hanging on.  Some kids will probably need to repeat a grade when this is all said and done.  A drag, to be sure, but not the same level of tragedy as bringing home a virus to a family member who then succumbs or develops lifelong health challenges.


----------



## gennie (Jul 8, 2020)

Florida is pushing hard for re-opening the elementary schools. I think it is more so the parents can go back to work than for the educational factor.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 8, 2020)

No. Online schooling is NOT working. My daughter is a teacher. She said she had the same eight or ten kids check in and do assignments. The rest were almost all no-shows. That's out of 50 kids. Of course admin wouldn't let her fail any of them. Those kids will have a big hole in their education. I don't know what the answer is, but I do know from my experience as a teacher, many parents do not hold their kids accountable for school stuff during normal times. And now all bets are off. Sure, the schools gave the kids computers, but maybe they don't have internet at home. Or maybe they were careless and broke it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 8, 2020)

And then there is this: What about the kiddos who depend on schools to feed them breakfast and lunch? Because I promise, they exist. And what about special needs kids? Some kids need a bit of one-on-one time with the teacher. I know because I taught some. Again, I don't know the answer, but these are just some of the issues we face. Unless of course your political agenda requires a dumbed down populace.


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> No. Online schooling is NOT working. My daughter is a teacher. She said she had the same eight or ten kids check in and do assignments. The rest were almost all no-shows. That's out of 50 kids. Of course admin wouldn't let her fail any of them. Those kids will have a big hole in their education. I don't know what the answer is, but I do know from my experience as a teacher, many parents do not hold their kids accountable for school stuff during normal times. And now all bets are off. Sure, the schools gave the kids computers, but maybe they don't have internet at home. Or maybe they were careless and broke it.


I found school so boring, I would have given anything to have "Online School."


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> No. Online schooling is NOT working. My daughter is a teacher. She said she had the same eight or ten kids check in and do assignments. The rest were almost all no-shows. That's out of 50 kids. Of course admin wouldn't let her fail any of them. Those kids will have a big hole in their education. I don't know what the answer is, but I do know from my experience as a teacher, many parents do not hold their kids accountable for school stuff during normal times. And now all bets are off. Sure, the schools gave the kids computers, but maybe they don't have internet at home. Or maybe they were careless and broke it.



Those kids will have a big hole in their education?  They'll have an even bigger hole if they are dead.

Carol, closing our eyes and pretending that everything will be all right if we just wish hard enough, does not make if so. I wish it did!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Those kids will have a big hole in their education?  They'll have an even bigger hole if they are dead.
> 
> Carol, closing our eyes and pretending that everything will be all right if we just wish hard enough, does not make if so. I wish it did!


 I SAID I didn't have any answers. My daughter is a teacher and I sure don't want her getting the virus or my grandkids either. But many kids WILL be behind. I am NOT closing my eyes, but I'm being realistic. Some parents are capable of home schooling. Most are not. Do we just call off school until there's a vaccine? Maybe we do. You would not believe the number of kids who come to school sick. And their parents know it. And send them anyway. So I am well aware that this is a sticky situation. But the good news is, it's a rare occurrence that a child dies of Covid.


----------

